# Verständnisfrage zu masqdns ( gelöst )

## gekko247

Moin, Moin,

ich habe hier ein kleines Netzwerk und habe fuer die IP Zuweisung masqdns am laufen.

Ist es mit masqdns ggf mit dhcpd möglich nur den Hosts die IP Zuweisung zu gewähren die in der 

masqdns.conf bzw dhcpd.conf als MAC Adresse vorliegen?

Grüße Frank

----------

## py-ro

Bei dem dhcpcd sollte es reichen einfach nur die Hosts zu konfigurieren und keinen netzbereich, was natürlich niemanden davon abhält sich selber eine IP zu geben  :Wink: 

Py

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> Bei dem dhcpcd sollte es reichen einfach nur die Hosts zu konfigurieren und keinen netzbereich, was natürlich niemanden davon abhält sich selber eine IP zu geben

 

Also habe ich ohne WLAN Hardware Router , keine Möglichkeit ein Ad-Hoc Netzwerk sauber zu halten?

Grüße

----------

## musv

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> Ist es mit masqdns ggf mit dhcpd möglich nur den Hosts die IP Zuweisung zu gewähren die in der masqdns.conf bzw dhcpd.conf als MAC Adresse vorliegen? Grüße Frank

 

masqdns kenn ich nicht. Oder meinst du dnsmasq. Bei dnsmasq und bei dhcpd ist es möglich IPs nur an bekannte Mäc-Adressen zu verteilen. 

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> Also habe ich ohne WLAN Hardware Router , keine Möglichkeit ein Ad-Hoc Netzwerk sauber zu halten?

 

Das Sauberhalten eines Netzes ist nicht die Aufgabe eines DHCP-Servers. Ich habe bei meinem Wlan-Router den DHCP-Server ganz deaktivert und die IPs fest vergeben.

----------

## think4urs11

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> Also habe ich ohne WLAN Hardware Router , keine Möglichkeit ein Ad-Hoc Netzwerk sauber zu halten?

 

Definiere 'sauber'

Auch ein Hardware Router kann nicht zaubern. DHCP und der IP-Stack im generellen auf dieser Ebene sind nicht wirklich auf Security ausgelegt. MAC ist spoofbar, IP ist spoofbar

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> Definiere 'sauber' 

 

Ich muss mich entschuldigen, aber ich habe nicht erwähnt das meine Clients per WLAN auf meinen Rechner zugreifen sollen.

Also ein Peer to Peer Netzwerk, da ja mit Ad-Hoc meines Wissens nur WEP funktioniert mache ich mir Gedanken um meine Sicherheit.

Ich bin ja nicht von der Wohlfahrt  der ganzen Straße das Internet zur Verfügung zu stellen will   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bei dnsmasq und bei dhcpd ist es möglich IPs nur an bekannte Mäc-Adressen zu verteilen. 

 

Das habe ich gesucht, wenn die Leut's auf meine Rechner wollen, müssen die ja erst mal meine Mac Adressen wissen, in Sachen Sicherheit ist das für mich sicherer als eine WEP Verschlüsslung   :Wink: 

```

host angus  {

  hardware ethernet xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx;

  fixed-address angus.blabla.com;

}

host bon  {

  hardware ethernet xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx;

  fixed-address bon.blabla.com;

}

```

Also wenn ich das in die dhcp.conf eintrage, würden nur die Hosts bon und angus ip's vergeben ? Oder fehlt da noch etwas, wichtig ist dabei es sollen in diesen Beispiel nur den Hosts bon und angus ip's vergeben werden.

Danke und Grüße

----------

## py-ro

 *Quote:*   

> Das habe ich gesucht, wenn die Leut's auf meine Rechner wollen, müssen die ja erst mal meine Mac Adressen wissen, in Sachen Sicherheit ist das für mich sicherer als eine WEP Verschlüsslung

 

Die Mac sieht man bei aktivität schon ohne auch nur die WEP Verschlüsselung anzusehen.

Ad-Hox geht AFAIK übrigens nur mit 11MBit/s.

Wenn du es einigermasse sicher haben möchtest, wäre da noch die möglichkeit ein VPN über das Ad-Hoc Netzwerk zu legen.

Alternativ für wenig Geld wirklich einen AP mit vernünftiger Verschlüsselung besorgen.

Py

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du es einigermasse sicher haben möchtest, wäre da noch die möglichkeit ein VPN über das Ad-Hoc Netzwerk zu legen.
> 
> Alternativ für wenig Geld wirklich einen AP mit vernünftiger Verschlüsselung besorgen.
> ...

 

Ja, als Übergang sollte der VPN reichen, aber auf langer Sicht muss ein AP ins Haus. 

Danke noch mal an alle

Grüße

----------

## moe

Und wie immer ist das Hauptproblem in punkto Sicherheit nicht das, dass kein Fremder in dein Netz kommt, sondern dass dein kompletter Traffic bei WEP (ohne VPN) mit minimalem Aufwand lesbar ist. Jede Anmeldung die nicht über SSL läuft (pop3, messenger, etc) schickt dein Passwort im Klartext durch die Luft, also kanns jedes Scriptkiddie in Reichweite lesen, sobals es deinen WEP-Key geknackt hat.

Gruss Maurice

----------

